
Apple Releases iOS 4.3 Beta - ssclafani
http://www.macstories.net/news/breaking-apple-releases-ios-4-3-beta/
======
ajg1977
Wheee! Third-party apps can now play video to Airplay devices! (off by
default, which sucks and means updates will be needed to enable it).

Other than that - some minor iAd functionality, access to some additional
metadata for media files, and playback stats for videos (frames dropped, bytes
sent) and that's about it. At least on the API side.

